# Training plans for the week of October 9-16



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok everyone, what are your plans and goals for this coming week??
I'm in FL, so my week is pretty simple...
Sunday, Monday, Tuesday---off, I'm not home
Wednesday---agility private lesson, CERF test
Thursday---Dan's
Friday, Saturday---off, very busy at work 
I know, not a good week. But next week will be better!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am headed out in about an hour to train with a small group. I know that Buffy will need a few singles (actually many) just to get a little edge off her. The past 2 1/2 weeks has been yard training, review, and such because she is in season. I'm really hoping to get a chance to work on her line manners, coming to the line off lead and proofing her around several high level distractions.

Also this week a small group of us will be training our dogs on upland work. What I like to do is train the dog to walk at heel until we get into the field. I train the command "Find a bird" and then teach the dog to quarter a field. I also teach "Come around" to change direction. Along with this the dog must learn range. We will primarily work on the quartering. We will be planting pheasants in a field to work on all of this.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Not much training this week, but will be busy.

Monday - Getting help grooming Scout
Tuesday, Wednesday - nada
Thursday - Obedience and conformation
Friday, Saturday - obedience
Sunday- obedience and conformation


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Lisa, are your shows this coming weekend?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunday: Fun Field trial with Faelan
Monday: Obedience (fronts, finishes w/ dumbbell, change of pace, recalls with games).Agility: Double up jumps : serpentines, pinwheels, 270s
Tuesday: Obedience Class with Towhee (she's baaaaaaaaaaaack  )
Wednesday: Agility class all 3 dogs
Thursday: Obedience class with Faelan (prep for open & utility)
Friday: Agility (jump chutes, and Rear Crosses):Obedience: ROH, BJ, Directed jumping, drop games, finishes with dumbbell
Saturday: Distraction training for obedience: Agility: Front Crosses, proofing for sticking contacts regardless of what I do

Hopefully next weekend Faelan's co-owner & I will get together and train at the park where some obedience trials are coming up. I would also like to get to a park with a lake and lots of activity, ducks & geese for some obedience work (about 20 minutes away).

Hiking in the mornings with possibly quick jumping sessions.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah! My neighbor stopped by and told me he found me three new fields to train in! Our pasture is just so overgrown, that it isn't fair for the pup and for that matter for the older dogs! Anyhow, went out to one of the new fields today and worked just fun retrieving with Tag. Steadiness with Breeze and hand thrown doubles with Dooley. I then went to stand alone marks, and he did awesome! I even did a stand alone double, but that was stupid cuz I didn't mark the fall very well and Dooley had to really hunt to find it. My bad.

Tomorrow, maybe do some more formal doubles with Dooley and a ladder drill in the new field. Retrieve over the flat and retrieve over the high. Maybe start the broad jump.

Breeze, steadiness in the field, agility attention and some simple jumps.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I get the gold star for being a dedicated trainer today. It's been raining the past two days but I drove out to Williston anyways this afternoon (40 minute drive). It rained the whole time we were there. They baled the front field, it's huge probably 60-70 acres, all full of round bales!  We set up one LONG mark, then three LONG blinds. Mark first to get the dog used to the bales then the blinds. 
So Fisher has a new bad habit and I am calling it a bad habit as of today, since he now has done it three times. If I have to stop and handle him quickly after sending, say within 20-30 yards, he will take my first cast but only a short ways then start to pop. Twice it happened at the field trial and then today (that's 3 times). Like a dumb trainer I cover it up with a whistle, cast again and he handles the rest of the blind beautifully. It's only if I stop him close up, if his first whistle is farther out he doesn't do this. So next time I will be prepared to force on that first cast. 
I will say, the 2nd blind I did today was a trickly little (long) slot blind between two bales. The bales were about 30 yards from the line and only 10 yards apart, there were bales further out and along the way to the blind but those were really obvious. Fisher instantly looked down the slot, I said "good" and lowered my hand to send, and waited for him to crouch down before sending. He nailed the slot and carried his line about 100 yards before starting to fade, one quick cast was all he needed to get the rest of the blind (about 250 yards total). NICE. I think I am not always waiting for him to crouch before sending and I need to -- that tells me he is committed to the line. If I send to quick he's not always as precise.
Slater -- my goodness what a doll. He doesn't know the "pictures" of slots, channels, etc, in blinds but he loves the game and can handle up a storm. Along with not yet knowing slots he does some flaring of the slot but he really, really puts in a lot of effort to work with me. He ran the same big blinds as the older guys today, yes it's more handles but he has so much go and sits on a dime. Fun. On one of the blinds he got stopped near a bale and instead of sitting right away he put his head down and did a little hunting, he got a collar correction with the additional whistle to get him to sit. Then I had to pump three times to get him to cast past the bale. I think he though to himself, I just got some heat near this bale and I don't want to go near it again, but you're telling me to! Eek! When he finally took my cast and took a nice cast past the bale, I let him carry that for a long time, he was offline a good ways but traveling fast and eventually just saw the blind stake himself and curved and got it. So not a perfect line by any means but he learned a lot. I almost hate to practice "hunt test" length blinds with him because his momentum is so good on these long ones. We still need a lot of work in the water too.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, we are doing shows this weekend. Wish us luck!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Sunday: Fun Field trial with Faelan
> Monday: Obedience (fronts, finishes w/ dumbbell, change of pace, recalls with games).Agility: Double up jumps : serpentines, pinwheels, 270s
> Tuesday: Obedience Class with Towhee (she's baaaaaaaaaaaack  )
> Wednesday: Agility class all 3 dogs
> ...


Busy week. Good luck at the fun trial!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

GoldenSail said:


> Yes, we are doing shows this weekend. Wish us luck!


Good luck!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Yes, we are doing shows this weekend. Wish us luck!


Have a great time, and best of luck to you two! Is this the local show, or are you having to travel? Report in when you can, we'll all be waiting to hear how you do...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

will be thinking of you guys, wishing you great luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We're showing this weekend too (though not nearly as exciting as Lisa), and I already think I need a bottle of Pepto.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Jodie, Showing is always exciting, and I will be thinking of you, too!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jodie, I always need something stronger than Pepto. Good luck and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Jodie, Showing is always exciting, and I will be thinking of you, too!


Oh yes, I am very excited! I just meant I think Lisa is entered in Novice, while I'm doing rally and some nonreg/option titling. I'd rather be doing novice. Still nervous enough to feel sick though!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well we shall see what happens--it might be exciting but not in the way you are thinking!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

We are going to be lazy trainers this week before I get back to buckling down on Bonnie's basics. She did a really good job on the weekend--her final water retrieve on Sunday was tough as the gunner misthrew and it landed in the weeds instead of in the water but she bee-lined to it!

Going to finally do my laundry and clean the house instead!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Since we are entered in graduate open on Sunday, I might actually pull my articles out of the car and attempt to train them a couple of times this week. I have been very bad about leaving them in the car and just pulling them out when we get to a training session somewhere, about twice a month.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I actually did it! I brought the articles in when I came home and we trained them! Go me for doing something productive today!

I am very excited because not only did Flip do articles correctly (which I would expect him to at this point), but he did it with the CAT walking around him! You have no idea what a milestone this is!

Then we went outside to do some go-outs and a little heeling, and he stayed right with me wherever I went! I didn't have to work to keep him there, I didn't even have to ask or tell him, when I started walking he just went with me. No zooming around like an idiot!

Maybe I'll just buy my next dog as a two and a half year old and skip over the "no brain cells" phase.

Now if he could just get these stays down. I'm ready to start showing the guy in utility, but we have to get these darn stays first!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Another trip out to Williston today. We trained on the big range field between the two big ponds. There is a mound for the line there (field trial), did two marks one about 180 yards diagonal across a curving, raised road and another short one about 110 yards also across a road that had weeds grown up on the edges. One LONG blind 200+ down the middle. I just took Slater but want to come back and do the marks with Fisher, moving the blind over so it's closer to the mark.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Let's see, training this week. Sunday I did a little bit of three handed casting but he was having trouble with the backs. I backed up a bit and made it easier for him so we could get some success. Today we did some again and he was much better. Only struggled one time. He is also becoming much more steady. I had him sit and moved out to throw him a mark and then sent him from there. He didn't move! Very happy about that.

We have also been working on heeling, and he is looking good. I also worked hard on getting him into better heel position when lining up for a mark. He always wants to be way ahead of me, little booger. 

Tomorrow will probably be off. Wednesday hubby and I are going to check out a new field and he is going to throw some long marks for us. Oh, and I contacted the Dahls to see if we can get down there for some lessons. Waiting to hear back...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yesterday, I was going to head out to one of our new fields, but there was a huge storm blowing in and I didn't want to get stuck out there. So I took Dooley to a weedy area of the pasture (the corral area) and started the three hand casting, thanks Evan for posting the video, and he did really well. Only a couple attempts to go the wrong direction, so I made it easier until he got it, and decreased the distance I moved to the side until I was sending him from in front. I also put pressure on the bumper before taking it each time and enforcing a good hold. Lastly, we worked, very hard on him not grabbing the bumper when walking. This is something he is REAL bad at and I have been pretty aggressive about not allowing this yet he still insists on grabbing at it. You would think by now he would know that this meets with correction. 

Breeze and I worked on simple jumps for agility as this time it is really starting to blow and rain. I placed three jumps in a line and had her jump straight with me on both sides of the jumps.

Tag was two bumper fun retrieves. This really helped his sniffing and speed, THANKS Anney! Now it is really raining and we go inside and have a dog party. Overall good night training. 

I put together a new training journal, and am going to be very diligent on writing in it, every night! Plus, on Sunday, I should have a pretty good lesson plan for the following week, so my posts in these threads won't be so scattered!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Late on my training plans for the week.

Sunday - Took Gabby (and Quinn with hubby) out to the park did some 3 handed casting, and FTP work. I was pleased with Gabby's casting. Darrin said not to do much of anything about Gabby giving me the paw. He said if she takes the wrong cast the correction will go much farther. So that is our game plan. Gabby took one bad cast, I caught her (on a long line) and after that she paid attention. Her FTP work was FABULOUS. It is simple still at this time but she gets it. Quinn did fine with hubby on casting. FTP he was increasing the difficulty though he has not been told to. He "gave me the paw" so to speak when I tried to tell him to stop. Got me mad so Gabby and I left and left him to fend for himself. I will continue to train his dog the way Darrin wants but Darrin now gets the sole job of training the hubby. I am done. Darrin did threaten to throw a dead duck at hubby last week. LOL 

Monday - Gabby had agility class. Didn't do anything more with her as she was being "quiet" and wanted to make sure there was nothing more going on. She is fine. 

Tuesday - Gabby has "contacts" class tonight. It is a 30 min class, so I plan to do some whistle sit work today also. 

Wednesday - Obedience class. 

Thursday - if no rain training at the trainers. He won't hold sessions if it is raining this time of year. 

Friday - Gabby and Quinn go for a trail walk. We leave for an out of town agility trial in the evening. Need to get ready to go. Gabby is going to go to hang out with us. Home Sunday.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Grrr arrg. Experiencing Murphy's Law over here  I have not received my schedule in the mail so I emailed Onofrio for my armband numbers to which they only have me entered one day in obedience but I know I entered all four and definitely paid for all four. Hoping they fix it, but at the very least I better get a refund then


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, so no obedience for me  All obedience slots were full for all days but one after I sent my entry in so they only put me in one day. Which means....screw that we're going to go field training instead!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Ok, so no obedience for me  All obedience slots were full for all days but one after I sent my entry in so they only put me in one day. Which means....screw that we're going to go field training instead!


that stinks


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> that stinks


Yeah, I am REALLY bummed. Now I am contemplating skipping breed as well : Who would have thought obedience would fill so quickly? Now if I want to show her I am looking at a 4-5+ hr drive to the close shows. *sigh* My fault for waiting so long, but I had to deal with the season thing...


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Practice on on in and out marks today on a golf course. Lined backed up and thrower backed up until we had about a 200 yard mark with about a 30 yd swim in between. He tried to cheat it once on the way out and once on the way back. Stopped him both times and rethrew the marks he got the concept, didn't try to cheat it again.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote GoldenSail: "_Yeah, I am REALLY bummed. Now I am contemplating skipping breed as well : Who would have thought obedience would fill so quickly? Now if I want to show her I am looking at a 4-5+ hr drive to the close shows. *sigh* My fault for waiting so long, but I had to deal with the season thing..." _

Bummer! I was really looking forward to hearing about your adventures in both breed and obedience. That said, I'm with you on just saying screw the whole thing. Are you going to get your money back?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Ok, so no obedience for me  All obedience slots were full for all days but one after I sent my entry in so they only put me in one day. Which means....screw that we're going to go field training instead!


 
That stinks. Shows are filling around here too. I have missed several and it just stinks!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Bummer! I was really looking forward to hearing about your adventures in both breed and obedience. That said, I'm with you on just saying screw the whole thing. Are you going to get your money back?


They will refund the three days, but they did enter me one day in obedience that it sounds like they are not refunding. I am really mad and disappointed that they did not contact me at all about this. The only reason I know is I emailed them since I did not get my schedule in the mail. I mean, I am taking time off of work for this. I do not know what is customary, but I am mad. I would think that if they cannot enter you all the days you wanted, they should ask before entering you just one day. What if I lived 5-8 hours away? What if I had a motel booked? I understand they don't have any more spots, but isn't it a common courtesy to notify owners?? They should have known when they put up breed counts last week


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah, I don't know who this show was with, but whenever I do an Onofrio show I usually enter online because then they do send you a conformation that you got in. When you mail in entries you don't find out until you get your judging schedule (IF you get your judging schedule!)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night I gave the dogs the evening off while I set up some new jumps and did some review of a few things. Like, Ms Towhee fronts very nicely and then rocks backs – thanks to the mail-list Jodie recommended, and applying a similar problem thread (leaning sits), I think I will try having her focal point for fronts be much lower than my face so a productive evening even with no training J

Watching the weather forecasts, the rains will be moving in again so I rearranged my plans a bit and worked my distance jump chute with all 3 dogs after their morning hike this morning.

Faelan did very well – he misjudged one run (actually knocking over an 8 inch stride regulator) but on the other runs he did great. He prefers to be on my left even though I am well ahead of the final jump, so we need to work more with him being on my right side. I still am calling him to me and have not starting sending him yet although he also loves the double udder tug toy too J

Towhee has never done the grid before and seemed to honestly believe my calling her meant to come to front; around the jumps thank you very much, so we worked on my standing in the middle of the final jump about 8 feet back, facing her and calling her through that way. She also found the tug toy quite entertaining although she preferred the fleece knotting at the end to the udders.

Casey was just a joy. He knows the grids backwards and forwards, inside and out. I can send, recall, run beside etc but he has a blast and loves to both run & jump and to tug anything available. And of course he deserves his turn to earn tugging games too!! And I get to see his sheer joy when he realizes he is not being left out – priceless!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> They will refund the three days, but they did enter me one day in obedience that it sounds like they are not refunding. I am really mad and disappointed that they did not contact me at all about this. The only reason I know is I emailed them since I did not get my schedule in the mail. I mean, I am taking time off of work for this. I do not know what is customary, but I am mad. I would think that if they cannot enter you all the days you wanted, they should ask before entering you just one day. What if I lived 5-8 hours away? What if I had a motel booked? I understand they don't have any more spots, but isn't it a common courtesy to notify owners?? They should have known when they put up breed counts last week


For online entries, yes they will usually notify you in time to pull other entries. Or in the case of agility, ask if you want your entries to stand in case you move up and off the wait-list.

For manual entries, one secretary around here drives me batty - she has no email and does not return phone calls so I now send a SASE envelope for her to send receipt and any wait list status information back to me. She entered Faelan in Novice A at a trial and I had no way to contact her, and so donated the entry (he was not eligible for Nov A)


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> I still am calling him to me and have not starting sending him yet although he also loves the double udder tug toy too J
> 
> She also found the tug toy quite entertaining although she preferred the fleece knotting at the end to the udders.


gotta ask, what are these udder things you speak of?:uhoh:  I am imagining all these poor deformed cows running around...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> gotta ask, what are these udder things you speak of?:uhoh:  I am imagining all these poor deformed cows running around...


Grins - here is the ladies website - she was at a trial and I brought out my checkbook!! 

With udders: Fluggles Fleece Tugs - Fludders
With hoses: Fluggles Fleece Tugs - Hoselles
plus others - my dogs are having a blast with them - I bought other toys as well, but they are still in the bag.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have just the udder tube part, not the fleece part coming off of it. It is a great tug toy, although I did find if you have a really aggressive tugger you do have to be careful - Flip ripped one totally apart while we were tugging when he was 9 months old.

They say if you can get some that have been USED that is the best, but I think I will stick with my nice fresh unused ones!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

living in farm country, we can come by those. The dogs LOVE the used one, but hooooey do they stink!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> living in farm country, we can come by those. The dogs LOVE the used one, but hooooey do they stink!


This lady cleans them with a bleach solution so I cannot even smell them - she assured me it is a mild solution though. :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll have to go to our local feed store and see if they have any. If not, there are several dairies around here I could problaby find some used ones, but eww.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have always wanted to try one of those udder toys, but they felt so flimsy to me. Mira is pretty hard on her toys, we use a lot of those balls on a rope and they don't last long...


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It was a beautiful fall day here today so my crew just got to go for a run to take the crazies off. The leaves are brilliant this year.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I have always wanted to try one of those udder toys, but they felt so flimsy to me. Mira is pretty hard on her toys, we use a lot of those balls on a rope and they don't last long...


The lady mentioned that some of the top trainers with really hard tuggers are happy to have them last a dozen sessions, but they last longer than reg. Fleece toys. I have other udders I've never used - they don't have the ropes and braids.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loaded up the SUV with three dogs, and a bunch of field stuff, I think it was a little light on the front end. 

Set up two wingers 75 yards from line at 180 degrees. Started with Breeze, and ran her to the West mark she did very well, then on the East mark. No issues with the marking, but her line manners were less than stellar but better then they have been. So we will continue working on those. 

Tag went to the West winger first and was headed straight toward the mark, but was distracted by the winger itself then lost the mark. I helped him out and the East mark was much better. We then just worked on recalls with fun bumpers.

Then came the Doo Doo Head. He nailed both marks with no issues. We then moved into three handed casting. He did very well and was what I consider successful. Then we worked on whistle sits, which are coming along. 

The field we worked in was a cut alfalfa field. Temperature was 60 degrees with a slight SW wind.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Group field training tomorrow. Yipee, we haven't trained field for about 10 days.
Went to obedience class last night. I may be the worst obedience trainer ever.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Another session at Williston tonight. Set up same long mark as yesterday as I wanted to run it with Fisher. The line is a raised mound great to give the dogs a good view. You can see the road that runs like a big "S" across the field, it is also raised with cover on the sides. It rained heavy over the weekend so the blue circle is a large area of standing water (only a few inches deep but looks like "real" water!). Ran the two marks as singles then ran the blind. Ran Slater from the white dot on the road. Everyone did great on the marks, no problems. Fisher I ran the blind full distance, I guessed it was 300 yards and google maps says 311! WOW The black line is his, he might have had another whistle in there somewhere but that was the gist of it. He did AWESOME. I ran Slater on the blind from the white dot, he of course broke down in the AOF of the short bird but took just one back cast to get out of it -- good puppy! 










Set up at 5:30 pm over by 7; 84 degrees sunny with wind at our backs at the line.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Set up at 5:30 pm over by 7; 84 degrees sunny with wind at our backs at the line.



OK, how do you get such a cool diagram? Also, Fisher ran a great line. Love it!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Google maps + Photoshop = photographic evidence of training setup


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Loaded up the SUV with three dogs, and a bunch of field stuff, I think it was a little light on the front end.
> 
> Set up two wingers 75 yards from line at 180 degrees. Started with Breeze, and ran her to the West mark she did very well, then on the East mark. No issues with the marking, but her line manners were less than stellar but better then they have been. So we will continue working on those.
> 
> ...


I'm envious! Sounds like you have great training grounds.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Gunner is a happy camper today. He got two flyers today. Did a long bird over 200 fairly technical mark up the middle with four white diamonds out. Had to have help, repeated, he got it. Left mark a flyer about 120 or so he did well on. Not a great line but he got the mark. Ranger singles with the first a flyer at about a hundred and two more out to about 180 or so. The distance wasn't as much a concern as the cover and distance. Short bumper at about 70 or so. He broke, gave a him SIT NICK SIT HERE he stopped pulled him back and resent, he got it.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Did some water blinds with Slater today in our neighborhood pond. The water has been so low the past few months I haven't trained there in a while. It rained a ton last week so decided to check it out. There was only one place deep enough for him to swim, the rest was up to his elbows. However it's actually kind of cool, there's a new "sandbar" with a bunch of cover, and long cover on the shores. Makes for interesting training. Anyhow he did a lovely job, fun stuff! Tomorrow Slater goes for his hips & elbows.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck with hips/elbows Anney! Even when we have no reason to suspect any problems, it's still so relieving to find out everything is fine!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well we are back from the vet and xrays looked fine. I'll take a picture of the hips before I mail them in. Am relieved there was nothing obviously wrong, now let's see what OFA says.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Five of us from the training group got together today and trained our dogs for upland work. We planted dizzied pheasants in the field and took turns working our dogs through the field. These are all young dogs and they did fairly well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gdgli, that's just heaven on earth for these guys!!! I'm envious!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The dogs loved it! It's time to let Buffy loosen up and hunt. And now for a tiny brag---Buffy quartered beautifully, picked up the come around command by the third turn, and worked at an ideal distance which was the biggest surprise for me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay Buffy!!!!


----------

